# Alan Wake: Test der PC-Version - Schlaflos, spannend, super - Nur die deutschen Sprecher nerven



## ThorstenKuechler (9. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alan Wake: Test der PC-Version - Schlaflos, spannend, super - Nur die deutschen Sprecher nerven* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Alan Wake: Test der PC-Version - Schlaflos, spannend, super - Nur die deutschen Sprecher nerven


----------



## smooth1980 (9. Februar 2012)

Wie jetzt ? Ist das schon raus ?


----------



## 5h4d0w (9. Februar 2012)

zumindest auf amazon sinds 39€ und es ist ab 2. märz erhältlich


----------



## smooth1980 (9. Februar 2012)

Na toll jetzt bekomm Ich voll Bock auf das Game und noch so lange warten. Prima.


----------



## DiePoente (9. Februar 2012)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> zumindest auf amazon sinds 39€ und es ist ab 2. märz erhältlich





smooth1980 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt ? Ist das schon raus ?


 
 Erscheint am 16. Februar bei Steam für 30 eu. So habe ich es letztens auf einer Spieleseite gesehen.


----------



## smooth1980 (9. Februar 2012)

Am 16. Hab Ich dann auch keine Lust mehr drauf. Da ist ja schon fast Syndicate draussen.^^


----------



## fatal-illusion (9. Februar 2012)

Verdammt..damals dacht ich noch "Pffff, dann eben nicht...." Damit war das Thema Wake für mich eigentlich abgeschlossen und dann sowas  Ich denk für 30 Euro werd ich mir das Ding durchaus holen, egal ob es 2 Jahre "zu spät" kommt oder nicht, ich hab ungelogen noch kein Futzelchen Videomaterial zu Wake gesehen, von daher könnten dies durchaus - wortwörtlich - spannende 30 Euro sein  Hoffentlich...


----------



## groening (9. Februar 2012)

Hoffe es zahlt sich für die Entwickler aus 
um wiedermal ein Zeichen zu setzen das sich der Pc-Spielemarkt lohnt.
Jetzt würde mir persönlich nur noch Red Dead Redemption für PC fehlen.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (9. Februar 2012)

DiePoente schrieb:


> Erscheint am 16. Februar bei Steam für 30 eu. So habe ich es letztens auf einer Spieleseite gesehen.


 
Via Steam kommt Alan Wake am 16. Februar. Wer auf die Box warten kann, schlägt ab 2. März zu.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Blue_Ace (9. Februar 2012)

Kann Alan Wake auch mit Englischer Sprache und Deutschen Untertiteln gespielt werden?


----------



## Belgium (9. Februar 2012)

Is dat Woody Allen auf dem Screenshot?!


----------



## babajager (9. Februar 2012)

SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Via Steam kommt Alan Wake am 16. Februar. Wer auf die Box warten kann, schlägt ab 2. März zu.
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian


 
Im steam shop kann ich das spiel nirgends finden, liegt es vileicht daran das es noch nicht von der usk geprüft wurde?


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (9. Februar 2012)

Bin mal gespannt, WIE schlecht die deutsche Synchro ist. Bin da relativ schmerzfrei, die einzigen beiden Spiele, die ich in Originalsprache gespielt habe, waren einmal FEAR 2 (Englisch) und Metro 2033 (Russisch).


----------



## NeoDeo (9. Februar 2012)

babajager schrieb:


> Im steam shop kann ich das spiel nirgends finden, liegt es vileicht daran das es noch nicht von der usk geprüft wurde?


 
Alan Wake on Steam


----------



## keihigh (10. Februar 2012)

Deutsche sprecher sind immer irgendwie unmotiviert?? hört sich so hin gebabelt an völlig emotionslos, aber so isses auch mit den filmen. Wer der ENglishen sprache mächtig ist is selber schuld wenn ers auf Deutsch spielt


----------



## dohderbert (10. Februar 2012)

Mir würde auch nie einfallen Skyrim auf deutsch zuspielen, wahrscheinlich ists mit Alan Wake drastischer bzgl. der deutschen Sprachausgabe..


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Februar 2012)

Weiss einer ob man die Möglichkeit hat, auf englische Sprache mit deutschen Untertiteln umzustellen (falls es überhaupt Untertitel gibt) ?


----------



## Sleipnir4 (10. Februar 2012)

Ich kann die Kritik an der deutschen Synchro nicht nachvollziehen.
Sicher gibt es Stärken und Schwächen, aber die gibt es genauso im englischen auch.

95% im Spiel sind Monologe von Alan Wake und dieser hat wirklich einen sehr guten und passenden Synchronsprecher.

Mir würde nicht im Traum einfallen, das Game mit Untertiteln kaputt zu machen, nur weil ich mir schlechte deutsche Synchro einbilde.

Die Leute, die sich ob der deutschen Sprachausgabe von Alan Wake aufregen, werden vermutlich grundsätzlich Probleme mit Englischen Spielen / Filmen mit deutscher Übersetzung haben, egal wie gut sie ist.


----------



## der-jan (10. Februar 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Mir würde nicht im Traum einfallen, das Game mit Untertiteln kaputt zu machen, nur weil ich mir schlechte deutsche Synchro einbilde.


 war für dich dann max payne ein kaputes spiel weil es keine deutsche syncho hatte?


----------



## Soulja110 (10. Februar 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Kritik an der deutschen Synchro nicht nachvollziehen.
> Sicher gibt es Stärken und Schwächen, aber die gibt es genauso im englischen auch.
> 
> 95% im Spiel sind Monologe von Alan Wake und dieser hat wirklich einen sehr guten und passenden Synchronsprecher.
> ...


 
wundert mich auch etwas. ich hab damals die 360 version durchgezockt und die snychro war zu keiner zeit irgendwie unpassend. wenn man jetzt nicht gerade englisch fließend spricht sollte man aufjedenfall deutsch wählen sonst verpasst man zuviel !!!

achso und btw das game ist nen pflichtkauf, selten so ne überragende story erlebt!!!!


----------



## Mothman (10. Februar 2012)

Damn, das Spiel hatte ich garnicht auf dem Zettel. Jetzt bin ich aber langsam richtig neugierig geworden.


----------



## knarfe1000 (10. Februar 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, WIE schlecht die deutsche Synchro ist. Bin da relativ schmerzfrei, die einzigen beiden Spiele, die ich in Originalsprache gespielt habe, waren einmal FEAR 2 (Englisch) und Metro 2033 (Russisch).



Jep, Metro2033 auf Russisch war klasse. Noch mehr Gänsehaut als ohnehin schon.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (10. Februar 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> war für dich dann max payne ein kaputes spiel weil es keine deutsche syncho hatte?


 
Ich denke es war unschwer zu erkennen, dass ich von Alan Wake spreche, das eine deutsche synchro und bei dem man folglich nicht auf Untertitel angewiesen ist.

Zur Zeit von Max Payne war mein Englisch noch nicht gut genug, als dass ich ansatzweise alles verstanden hätte. Folglich habe ich natürlich mit Untertiteln gespielt.

Genauso bei LA-Noire, das ich ebenfalls mit Untertiteln gespielt habe - nicht weil ich Englisch so schlecht verstehe, sondern weil die Sprache dort z.T. einfach Katastrophales Englisch ist.

Es ist aber immer ein Unterschied, ob man dem Geschehen auf dem Bildschirm zusehen kann, oder ob man durch die Untertitel davon abgehalten wird, da man sich auf diese konzentrieren muss.

Und im Falle von Alan Wake, das mehr Story bietet, als die meisten Games der letzten Jahre würden Untertitel das Spiel  für mich kaputt machen - zumal die Synchro wirklich mehr als in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (10. Februar 2012)

Also zuerst mal vielen Dank für das lange Video. Finde ich klasse. 

ABER (und das sage ich als Abonnent mit vollem Respekt): 
Werdet ihr neuerdings dafür bezahlt deutsche Synchros in PC-Spielen schlechtzureden??? Nehmts mir nicht übel, aber was ich bisher von Alan Wake gesehen und gehört habe klang teilweise nur durchschnittlich, aber teilweise auch sehr gut. 
Von "mieser deutscher Sprachausgabe" habe ich hier bisher genausowenig mitbekommen wie bei Skyrim, wo ihr ebenfalls die "sehr schlechte deutsche Vertonung" angeprangert hattet. 

Ich meine was soll das? Habt ihr nen Exklusivvertrag mit Importhändler abgeschlossen? Wollt ihr, dass es künftig alle Games NUR noch mit englischer Synchro gibt? 
Ich habe das Game auf jeden Fall längst vorbestellt (deutsche Version) und bin sehr gespannt ob sich eure Bewertung der Synchro mal wieder als Ente herausstellen wird. 
Wenn nicht nehme ich alles zurück, aber es kommt einem in letzter Zeit doch arg merkwürdig vor, zudem ihr ja bei ein paar anderen Games bereits widerlegt wurdet. 
Also: Schaun mer mal, ge?


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Februar 2012)

Die Synchro in Alan Wake ist nicht schlecht. Aber wer die maximale Atmosphäre will, sollte schon englisch spielen. So ging es mir damals zumindest.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (10. Februar 2012)

keihigh schrieb:


> Deutsche sprecher sind immer irgendwie unmotiviert?? hört sich so hin gebabelt an völlig emotionslos, aber so isses auch mit den filmen. Wer der ENglishen sprache mächtig ist is selber schuld wenn ers auf Deutsch spielt


 Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Es gibt genug Spiele (allerdings keine AAA-Produktionen) wo die englische Sprachausgabe grottig war oder zumindest schlechter als die deutsche. Letzteres träfe in Bioshock zu. Ersteres bei Spielen wie The Void, Pathologic oder Cryostasis.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Februar 2012)

Man kann das doch gar nicht so allgemeingültig sagen, welche Sprache in den Spielen jetzt nun besser ist. Es gibt Spiele, da ist die deutsche Sprachausgabe besser und es gibt Spiele, da ist die englische Sprachausgabe besser. Das muss man von Spiel zu Spiel betrachten. Außerdem ist das in den letzten Jahren mit der deutschen Sprachausgabe schon deutlich besser geworden. Wirkliche schlechte Ausreißer gibt es immer weniger. Also ich finde schon, dass da die Tendenz nach oben geht. Ich persönlich spiele eh lieber mit deutscher Sprachausgabe oder zumindet mit deutschen Texten. Nicht, dass ich das Englisch dann nicht verstehen würde, aber deutsch ist eben meine Muttersprache und deswegen machts mir auf Deutsch dann auch mehr Spass, da kann ich mich viel besser mit den einzelnen Figuren und dem Spiel identifizieren.


----------



## MisterSmith (10. Februar 2012)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Wollt ihr, dass es künftig alle Games NUR noch mit englischer Synchro gibt?


Aus welchen Gründen sollte denn das daraus resultieren? Die logische Konsequenz die Publisher daraus ziehen, wäre das nächste Spiel von einer Firma synchronisieren zu lassen, bei denen es dann weniger an der Synchro auszusetzen gibt.

Und das eine bessere möglich wäre, ist meiner Meinung nach so. Die Stimme von Wake hört sich an wie abgelesen und die Betonung ist auch nicht gerade überragend.
Zugegeben, es gibt auch Spiele mit wesentlich schlechterer Synchronisation. 

An die PCG-Redakteure, schreibt das was ihr denkt und nimmt dabei bitte soweit es geht auf nichts Rücksicht.


----------



## fatal-illusion (16. Februar 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Es gibt genug Spiele (allerdings keine AAA-Produktionen) wo die englische Sprachausgabe grottig war oder zumindest schlechter als die deutsche. Letzteres träfe in Bioshock zu. Ersteres bei Spielen wie The Void, Pathologic oder Cryostasis.


 
Boah, wie Recht du doch mit The Void hast, die anderen 2 hab ich mir - noch - nicht zu Gemüte geführt. Wie schon des öfteren gesagt, ich würde auch nicht behaupten, dass die original Sprachausgabe IMMER besser ist als die deutsche sync. Selbiges gilt für manche Filme. Aber es stimmt schon, dass in vielen Spielen die deutsche sync etwas "gelangweilt" klingt.

btt: Ich bin sehr sehr sehr gespannt auf Alan Wake, geh zwar ohne all zu große Erwartungen rein, aber da ich so gut wie keine Hintergrundinfos zum Spiel habe, bin ich doch gespannt, was mich erwartet


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (16. Februar 2012)

fatal-illusion schrieb:


> Boah, wie Recht du doch mit The Void hast


Wenn ich heute noch die Stimmen der Wächter höre oder diese Texte, die bei den Kämpfen gesprochen werden ("PURPUR, Farbe der Krieger, Banner der Propheten und Gerechten" und was da alles so kommt) kriege ich eine Gänsehaut 


[QUOTE die anderen 2 hab ich mir - noch - nicht zu Gemüte geführt. [/QUOTE]
Pathologic hat nicht allzuviel deutsche Sprachausgabe sondern mehr Text, aber das bisschen, was gesprochen wird, klingt echt gut. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass mir das nur so vorkommt, weil ich es schon so oft gehört habe. Cryostasis kann ich dir wirklich empfehlen es auf deutsch zu zocken, es lohnt sich wirklich hammermäßig. Da gilt das gleiche wie bei The Void. 

Hier ein kleiner Einblick: Cryostasis - Danko (German) - YouTube
Hör dir nicht alles an, könnte vielleicht ein paar Spoiler enthalten. In der englischen Fassung ist das eine ältere Frau, die krächzt. Das versaut (mir zumindest) einen Teil der Atmosphäre, weil die deutsche Stimme sanfter und ruhiger ist. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Hier die englische: The story from Cryostasis ("The Flaming Heart of Danko") - YouTube


----------



## phily (16. Februar 2012)

hab den test jetzt absichtlich nicht gelesen, weil ich noch absolut nix über die story weiß und auch so das spiel beginnen möchte

...aber könnte mir einer von euch sagen welche spielzeit mich erwartet?


----------



## fatal-illusion (17. Februar 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Pathologic hat nicht allzuviel deutsche Sprachausgabe sondern mehr Text, aber das bisschen, was gesprochen wird, klingt echt gut. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass mir das nur so vorkommt, weil ich es schon so oft gehört habe. Cryostasis kann ich dir wirklich empfehlen es auf deutsch zu zocken, es lohnt sich wirklich hammermäßig. Da gilt das gleiche wie bei The Void.
> 
> Hier ein kleiner Einblick: Cryostasis - Danko (German) - YouTube
> Hör dir nicht alles an, könnte vielleicht ein paar Spoiler enthalten. In der englischen Fassung ist das eine ältere Frau, die krächzt. Das versaut (mir zumindest) einen Teil der Atmosphäre, weil die deutsche Stimme sanfter und ruhiger ist. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Hier die englische: The story from Cryostasis ("The Flaming Heart of Danko") - YouTube



Dankeschön, sehr schönes Beispiel, da gefällt mir die deutsche Version um Welten besser hm....werd mir das Ding wohl doch auch mal holen, nu bin ich neugierig 

btt: Da ich wie gesagt absolut keine Infos zu Alan Wake hatte, muss ich gestehen, dass mich allein die ersten 10 min. schon ziemlich "mitgenommen" haben, sehr atmosphärisch von Beginn weg, ich hoff, das bleibt ungefähr so erhalten, auch wenn ich schon einige Kommentare bezüglich Monotonie etc...gelesen hab, bin sehr sehr gespannt und freu mich schon aufs weiterspielen.


----------



## xotoxic242 (17. Februar 2012)

Ich warte bis das mal als Steam Deal billiger angeboten wird.

Wobei, sehe gerade......28 Euro.........*hmm*......soll ich?? :-/


----------



## BrilliantReLoadeD (17. Februar 2012)

Also wir können ja noch froh sein das das bei uns in Deutschland so viel Syncronisiert wird. Ich kenn Russische Filmproduktionen in denen ein und die selbe Person des ganzen Film Syncronisiert, egal ab Mann oder Frau [nein kein Porno ]. Hört sich an als wurde man einen Film anschauen mit den Komentaren von den Produzenten. Was würdet Ihr den davon halten wenn alles im Deutschen Fernsehen auf Englisch wär? Mein Englisch ist jetzt nicht das beste, deshalb ist mir jede Syncronisation lieber als mir meinen Kopf zu zermartern was dieses und jenes übersetzt heisst. Und das Spiel rockt, jedenfalls auf der XBox.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub ich muss mir doch mal einige Ingame-Videos vorab anschauen und mir selbst ein Bild von der deutschen Synchro machen. Wollte ich eigentlich nicht machen, aber aktuell weiss ich nicht so recht wem ich glauben soll.
PC Games bewertet die Synchro eher schlecht, GameStar spricht dagegen von "sehr guten Sprechern".

Also was denn nun ?????????


----------



## lippianer (17. Februar 2012)

ja das Spiel ist gut


----------



## Sleipnir4 (17. Februar 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss mir doch mal einige Ingame-Videos vorab anschauen und mir selbst ein Bild von der deutschen Synchro machen. Wollte ich eigentlich nicht machen, aber aktuell weiss ich nicht so recht wem ich glauben soll.
> PC Games bewertet die Synchro eher schlecht, GameStar spricht dagegen von "sehr guten Sprechern".
> 
> Also was denn nun ?????????



Die Synchro von Alan Wake ist sehr gut (mMn um Welten Besser als der Originalsprecher), der Rest ist gut bis sehr gut.

Aber keinesfalls "Miese Sprachausgabe" wie pcgames behauptet.
Vermutlich hat der Tester Tschechisch oder Russisch eingestellt und es fälschlicher Weise für Deutsch gehalten.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (17. Februar 2012)

fatal-illusion schrieb:


> Dankeschön, sehr schönes Beispiel, da gefällt mir die deutsche Version um Welten besser hm....werd mir das Ding wohl doch auch mal holen, nu bin ich neugierig


 
Viel Spaß, es lohnt sich wirklich. Ist zwar recht schwer, aber wunderschön gemacht. Und bisher leider einzigartig geblieben. 

Btw: Kauf es dir nicht bei Steam, die haben dummerweise nur die englische Synchro. Ich habe meine Version damals in den UK bestellt, die war multilingual. Aber in Deutschland kriegst du es mit Sicherheit auch sehr günstig.



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Ich warte bis das mal als Steam Deal billiger angeboten wird.
> 
> Wobei, sehe gerade......28 Euro.........*hmm*......soll ich?? :-/


 Als den Preis sah, hat's mich fast von den Socken gerissen. 29.99 $ sollte es bei Steam kosten, und was kostet es? 31.99 €. Rabattiert natürlich nur knapp 28 €.
Da warte ich bis zum Steamdeal für nen 5er oder so. Ich habe 2 Jahre auf das Spiel verzichtet, da macht das eine Jahr den Braten auch nicht mehr fett. Da AW trotz DLCs ohnehin ein offenes Ende hat, ist bis dahin vielleicht auch das XBox-exklusive AW Nightmare (oder wie das heißt) auf dem PC erschienen.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (17. Februar 2012)

Sorry, aber ich muss dem Test mal heftig widersprechen.

Was soll denn bitte an den Sprechern schlecht sein? Die deutsche Synchro ist meiner Ansicht nach überdurchschnittlich gut. Klar, vieles ist Geschmackssache, aber auffallend schlecht ist die jedenfalls nicht. Keine Ahnung welche Kriterien man hier beim Test angesetzt hat. Klar hat man nicht die Qualität eines Hollywood-Blcokbusters a lá Herr der Ringe, aber für ein Spiel ist es immer noch ziemlich gut.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Sleipnir4 (17. Februar 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich muss dem Test mal heftig widersprechen.
> 
> Was soll denn bitte an den Sprechern schlecht sein? Die deutsche Synchro ist meiner Ansicht nach überdurchschnittlich gut. Klar, vieles ist Geschmackssache, aber auffallend schlecht ist die jedenfalls nicht. Keine Ahnung welche Kriterien man hier beim Test angesetzt hat. Klar hat man nicht die Qualität eines Hollywood-Blcokbusters a lá Herr der Ringe, aber für ein Spiel ist es immer noch ziemlich gut.
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu?


 

Hier haben schon einige geschrieben, dass die die Bewertung der deutschen Sprachausgabe nicht nachvollziehne können.

Keine Ahnung ob sich pcgames dazu bewegen lässt, den Punkt aufgrund "Fehlwertung" zu entfernen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (17. Februar 2012)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Ich warte bis das mal als Steam Deal billiger angeboten wird.
> 
> Wobei, sehe gerade......28 Euro.........*hmm*......soll ich?? :-/



Ich warte auf den Steamdeal an Ostern. Da wird es bestimmt für unter 20 Euronen angeboten.


----------



## MisterSmith (17. Februar 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu?


 Ist wie du es geschrieben hast bestimmt auch Geschmackssache. Vor allem aber die Monologe von Alan Wake hören sich für mich wie abgelesen an. Möglicherweise fällt es manchen durch die ganz ordentliche Betonung nicht so auf?

Keine Ahnung, ist einfach das wie ich es beim sehen oder besser gesagt beim hören des Videos empfunden habe, aber wie gesagt, gibt ganz sicher schlechtere Synchros.

Und es kann sich ja auch jeder durch die Videos selbst einen Eindruck verschaffen, niemand ist dadurch auf das Urteil eines anderen angewiesen.


----------



## fatal-illusion (17. Februar 2012)

@Marten, danke noch mal für den Hinweis, hätt's mir beinah voreilig auf Steam geholt 

@topic bzw. die Synchrodiskussion: Ich hab zwar bisher erst knapp hm...90 min. ca. gespielt, kann aber sowohl als auch nachvollziehen. Zumindest bis jetzt erscheint mir die Synchro irgendwo zwischen "gut gelungen" bis hin zu "absolut lächerlich" und das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, bei 2-3 Stellen musst ich wirklich laut lachen, weil es sich einfach nur bescheuert und unpassend anhörte. Sollte es aber bei kleineren Aussetzern bleiben würd ich die "harte" Kritik dennoch nicht in der Form unterschreiben, zum - bisher - überwiegendem Teil klingt das Ganze sehr ordentlich, was ich da so auf die Ohren bekommen hab. Natürlich ist das subjektiv...was für mich gut und stimmig tönt, kann für andere wie das Kratzen mit nem Nagel an einer Tafel klingen...

Im Allgemeinen bin ich froh, den Test nicht gelesen zu haben, wirklich ohne jegliche Vorahnung und all zu großen Erwartungen an das Spiel gegangen zu sein, bisher bin ich schwer beeindruckt von der Stimmung und vom Spiel an sich....nur die Steuerung war anfangs etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## X3niC (17. Februar 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Btw: Kauf es dir nicht bei Steam, die haben dummerweise nur die englische Synchro.


 Das stimmt nicht...:-/ Ich kann Sprachen wechseln.


----------



## fatal-illusion (17. Februar 2012)

X3niC schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht...:-/ Ich kann Sprachen wechseln.


 

Hallo X3niC, sorry für det off topic, aber in der kurzen Diskussion ging es um Cryostasis (in welchem die deutsche Sync als teils gutes / besseres Beispiel dafür hervorgehoben wurde, dass nicht IMMER die original Audioausgabe auch die Beste sein muss).

so long


----------



## phily (17. Februar 2012)

"kann für andere wie das Kratzen mit nem Nagel an einer Tafel klingen..."

hab jetzt ohne witz beim lesen dieses satzes ne gänsehaut bekommen


----------



## fatal-illusion (18. Februar 2012)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht, ich bin nach wie vor begeistert  Wirklich erfrischend und sehr intensiv das Spielerlebnis. Jetzt werd ich mir den Test auch mal zu Gemüte führen  Die Kämpfe überraschen mich zum Teil ungemein und haben mich anfänglich des öfteren Lehrgeld zahlen lassen, da ich ständig auf etwas Essentielles vergessen hatte, will hier aber kein feature etc...spoilern. Alles in Allem bin ich wirklich sehr angetan von dem Spiel, schon ewig keins mehr in Händen gehalten, welches mich von der 1. Minute an gefesselt und eingesogen hat. Sicher, auch hat es Mängel, wenn man es nüchtern betrachtet, aber wer sich gern von Atmosphäre und einer Storyline, bei der man durchaus auch mal ein bisske mitdenken darf gefangen nehmen lässt, kann hier mMn bedenkenlos zugreifen und sei es eben bei nem Deal irgendwann (falls stark unentschlossen). Einzig CoD und etwaigen "shooter only" Zocker würden wohl weniger Spaß daran haben, dafür könnte das Ding etwas zu "eigen" sein. Genau so wie für Fantasy RPG Zocker only, aber das dürfte wohl selbstredend sein... 

Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz, warum das Ding auf Konsole derart gefloppt sein soll (bzw. ist),, aber gut ich kenn mich mit Konsolen auch 0 aus und Geschmäcker sollen ja au verschieden sein zum Glück.


----------



## Svatlas (18. Februar 2012)

Hat noch wer den Fehler "Das Spiel ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar" und das schon seid gestern Abend.....?


----------



## fatal-illusion (18. Februar 2012)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Hat noch wer den Fehler "Das Spiel ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar" und das schon seid gestern Abend.....?


 
Game bereits downloaden können? Ma Integritätscheck laufen lassen? Ansonsten evt. mal via clientregistry.blob upgedated? Falls alles nix hilft, kannst du dich wohl nur mal im Forum zu Wort melden bzw. um etwaige Vorschläge/Hilfe bitten. Ich wünsch dir, dass du bald zocken kannst, viel Glück dafür.


----------



## Svatlas (18. Februar 2012)

Ja schon alles probiert^^ Danke fuer die Hilfe!!! Ich will endlich wieder dieses Spiel zocken!!!!^^ Nun lade ich es neu und was ist? Die Steamserver sind voll überlastet...

Wo sind nur die guten alten Zeiten! 1. CD einlegen 2. Installieren 3. ZOCKEN!!!!!!!!!!

Ja hätte mir später die CD kaufen sollen, aber ist ja auch bei denen der gleiche Müll mittlerweile!!!


----------



## Svatlas (19. Februar 2012)

Hab den Fehler gefunden in einem engl Forum. Und zwar Panda Cloud (AntiVirus) blockiert das Game und daher kann man es nicht starten. Kurz den live scan ausschalten und das Game läuft!


----------



## golani79 (20. Februar 2012)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Ich warte auf den Steamdeal an Ostern. Da wird es bestimmt für unter 20 Euronen angeboten.


 
30 Euro für ein Spiel wie Alan Wake ist aber nicht wirklich viel.
Wenn ein Game nicht für PC kommt dann wird immer rumgemotzt -  wird es dann portiert, warten gefühlte 90% der Spieler wieder bis es das Game um 5-10 Euro gibt.

Gut wenn man die Entwickler so tatkräftig unterstützt


----------



## knarfe1000 (20. Februar 2012)

Aha, ich bin also verpflichtet, sofort zuzugreifen. Sparen verboten...

Kann nicht dein Ernst sein.

Ich hätte momentan ohnehin keine Zeit für Alan Wake, da ich noch mit Skyrim, Witcher 2 und einigen anderen Spielen mehr als beschäftigt bin. Und bald kommt Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Mothman (20. Februar 2012)

Also ich bereue es mittlerweile ein wenig, 30 Euro ausgegeben zu haben (auch wenn das objektiv betrachten nicht zu viel ist!). 
Werde mit dem Spiel nicht so richtig warm bisher. 

Aber vielleicht ist das so ein Spiel, welches ich in einer ruhigen Stunden in ein paar Wochen/Monaten nochmal "rauskrame" und ihm eine neue Chance gebe.


----------



## Fight_Angel (20. Februar 2012)

Also ich muss sagen ich bin bislang begeistert von dem Spiel. Die Kämpfe sind zwar ein wenig monoton, aber dafür reisst die Story und die ganze Atmosphäre einen ziemlich mit.


----------



## Svatlas (21. Februar 2012)

Nachdem ich jetzt auch wieder spielen kann, muss ich sagen "Bereue es auch nicht" Alan Wake ist das erste Spiel seid Resident Evil 1 PS1 das es geschafft hat mir Gänsehaut und Schockmomente zu verpassen beim zoggen. Man muss sich einfach auf die Story und Atmosphäre einlassen! 

Wie bei jedem Game trifft es nicht jeden Geschmack ganz klar. Die Grafik ist wirklich super. Die Umgebungen etc einfach klasse. Die Sprachausgabe ist einfach zuleise leider und daher leidet auch die Syncronisation darunter. Nimmt einiges an Flair. Und das ist einfach ein Punkt der nicht hätte sein müssen.

Dennoch bis jetzt ein wirklich gelungenes Game, wo ich oder wir über die schwächen wegschauen koennen Fans sind eh froh darüber es endlich auf dem PC zuhaben


----------



## LordCrash (23. Februar 2012)

Die Story und die Atmosphäre gefallen mir, aber die Kämpfe sind gruselig - gruselig langweilig und gruselig unnötig. Ich hab das Spiel jetzt ein paar Stunden gezockt und es würde mir auch Spaß machen, der Story zu folgen, aber die Actionpassagen (und das sind ja nun mal 80% des Spiels) finde ich nicht wirklich gelungen. Immer gleiche Gegner, miese Waffen, hektisches und hakeliges Gameplay und linear gescriptete Level, deren Überraschungsmomente doch vorhersehbar sind haben mich jetzt schneller aufhören lassen, als ich es erwartet hätte. Ich bin ja normalerweise ein Storyfanatiker, aber hier müsste ich mich durch lange Actionlevels mehr oder weniger durchquälen und dafür fehlt mir die Zeit. Schade, dass der Krimi/Adventure/Thriller-Teil im Vergleich zum Actionteil so wenig Raum einnimmt. Ich hätte gerne die Stadt mehr am Tag erkundet und versucht, dem Mysterium bei Tageslicht auf die Spur zu kommen (z.B. die Einwohner befragen, Orte erkunden usw.).


----------



## phily (23. Februar 2012)

@lordcrash: hab das spiel zwar nicht gespielt, aber das was du bemängelst war auch genau das, was mich am anfang, also vor einigen jahren an dem spiel so fansziniert hatte, bevor sie es so stark geändert hatten. der gedanke an eine open world mit dieser landschaft und recherche...man, das wär super gewesen.


----------



## gnies (9. März 2012)

lool, das erste Spiel in dem die Videos schlechtere Quali haben als das Spiel selbst  
#uninstall


----------



## chbdiablo (9. März 2012)

gnies schrieb:


> lool, das erste Spiel in dem die Videos schlechtere Quali haben als das Spiel selbst
> #uninstall


 
Und für diesen Beitrag hast du dich jetzt extra registriert?

Ich habs vor kurzem durchgespielt und fands ganz gut


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. März 2012)

gnies schrieb:


> lool, das erste Spiel in dem die Videos schlechtere Quali haben als das Spiel selbst
> #uninstall


 Wenn das für dich Grund genug ist aufs Spiel zu verzichten, solltest du das Hobby wechseln und einfach DVDs schauen.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. März 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wenn das für dich Grund genug ist aufs Spiel zu verzichten, solltest du das Hobby wechseln und einfach DVDs schauen.


 Das war auch der Grund weshalb ich das Deinstallieren erst nicht verstanden habe, der Satz davor klang für mich eher wie ein Kompliment.


----------

